# Thinking about handgun hunting...with rifle cartridge



## HarryO45 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking at TC Contender.  Deer hunting.  Anyone have experience?  Recommendation on cartridge out of a short barrel.  I was looking at 30-30, .35 REM, 7mm-08 or even .308.  

I will want a scope, 14” barrel (+/-). Have never shot one so I am a complete rookie at this.  I am thinking about adding a pistol brace to it.  I will be shooting it from a climber.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 5, 2021)

Long ago, I just HAD to have a T/C in 7mm08.  14" with a T/C scope and mount.

Took it to the range, with bipod, and squeeze bag.

I fired one round.

That was enough for me, and enough for my buddy who had been sitting beside me with the spotting scope.

Traded it for a Taurus .44 raging bull.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2021)

I've killed a few deer up to just over 100 yd with my contender. Have a 14" 30-30/Leupold2x and a 14" 35 Rem. open sight.  I love my 22 mag/Leupold4x, but only mention it to say that I believe that 4x is too much magnification on a deer hunting pistol. The 2x on my 30/30 is just about right.
 I think you'll have to step up to the Encore to get the 7-08 or 308 option.
  My 2 calibres are bearable in regards to recoil, but I'd hate to be shooting a 308 pistol out of a tree stand.
 I like woods hunting with mine. Hunting along open fields or power lines requires a really solid rest and shooting position.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 5, 2021)

Encore in .338 Federal with a brake on a 12 inch barrel. You know when you fire it but it ain’t that bad


----------



## ChidJ (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't have any experience with it but I'm not fond of anything single shot. Have you considered this?

https://shopkahrfirearmsgroup.com/copy-of-bfr-30-30-winchester-revolver-stainless-steel-1/

Packs a ton of punch and you get more than one round. Also looks cooler


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> I don't have any experience with it but I'm not fond of anything single shot. Have you considered this?
> 
> https://shopkahrfirearmsgroup.com/copy-of-bfr-30-30-winchester-revolver-stainless-steel-1/
> 
> Packs a ton of punch and you get more than one round. Also looks cooler



 From my experience, the added blast from the cylinder gap on a revolver would make that gun absolutely hearing protection only. My 14" 30-30 is bearable when shooting out of a portable tree stand in the woods but shooting it from underneath a plywood roof or in an enclosed blind without hp is not something you will do twice on purpose.  I imagine that the 7-08 and 308 blast would also be louder than my 30-30.
 My followup cartridges are usually on my strong hand wrist band or in my weak hand at the shot so I've never had any issue with quick follow up shots. Have killed 2 deer with 2 shots over 100 yds with this method.


----------



## tcward (Mar 5, 2021)

Had a Contender in 7mm TCU a few years back I killed a few deer with. A pure pleasure to shoot with mild recoil...should have never traded it.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 6, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> I don't have any experience with it but I'm not fond of anything single shot. Have you considered this?
> 
> https://shopkahrfirearmsgroup.com/copy-of-bfr-30-30-winchester-revolver-stainless-steel-1/
> 
> Packs a ton of punch and you get more than one round. Also looks cooler


Thanks for the idea, but I think that might be outa my price range...I want to nicely scope it.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 6, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I've killed a few deer up to just over 100 yd with my contender. Have a 14" 30-30/Leupold2x and a 14" 35 Rem. open sight...I think you'll have to step up to the Encore to get the 7-08 or 308 option.
> My 2 calibres are bearable in regards to recoil, but I'd hate to be shooting a 308 pistol out of a tree stand.


I hear ya on the .308 and treestand... but I think I can use a pistol brace on a  contender or encore.   If all else fails maybe try that.  I saw a used 35 REM Contender that I think is my way forward.  But still gonna look at other options till then.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 6, 2021)

pacecars said:


> Encore in .338 Federal with a brake on a 12 inch barrel. You know when you fire it but it ain’t that badView attachment 1070210


What scope ya got... that looks nice.  Encore will take all TC barrels?  Looks like that is a custom barrel (mgm)


----------



## pacecars (Mar 6, 2021)

It is a Leupold 2.5x8 and it is an MGM barrel. The Encore will take all Encore barrels. The Contender is the way to go if you want .30-30 type loads. It is much lighter than the Encore


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 6, 2021)

pacecars said:


> It is a Leupold 2.5x8 and it is an MGM barrel. The Encore will take all Encore barrels. The Contender is the way to go if you want .30-30 type loads. It is much lighter than the Encore


. What model is that Leupold?  Eye relief?  You got me thinking that pistol might be exactly what I want?  If you are hitting / taking deer at 100yards.  That is the class of cartridge I want.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 6, 2021)

I have zero experience with rifle cartridge handguns. That being said, I'm a big fan of the 30-30. For deer sized game, it will do everything you need it to do out to 150 yards. Add to that it's availability, ease of reloading, and manageable recoil (in rifles at least) and it's hard to beat.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm wondering about the practicality of a brace.
If you have the standard eye relief of a pistol scope, you wouldn't be able to shoulder it and use the scope very well.  And if you are shooting off a rest or off of a shooting rail on your tree stand, the brace will be unable to attach to your arm because your forearm is in a downward position. From my experience the only real usefulness from a pistol brace (unless it is shouldered) would be with a one handed, one armed shot with a straight elbow or shoot from the hip/waist.
 I realize this could be a whole different topic/thread and that I may not know how to run a pistol brace very well but in my opinion, a 2 handed rested grip on a standard pistol grip with a forearm would be the best case scenario.


----------



## Clabo22001 (Mar 6, 2021)

I found a 30-30 contender with 14” barrel and 2x leupold scope used for about 750$ a couple of years ago.  I have been wanting one for years.  I love it.  I have shot it 3 times to check the scope and killed 4 deer with it. 7 shots total.  Longest shot was about 50 yards.  Recoil is not bad. Shells were easy to find.  I have not tried my reloads yet.  Just got an encore today. Mostly wanted it for the frame.  Good luck. It takes some coordination to get the ear plugs or muffs on with deer in front of you.  I started out with a super Blackhawk hunter 44 mag. Then I read about the 45 colt and bought one of those in a super Blackhawk hunter.  My biggest problem is figuring out what gun to carry.  My wife would think that I have too many guns.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 6, 2021)

It is their long eye relief scope. You can hold it at arms length


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 6, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Looking at TC Contender.  Deer hunting.  Anyone have experience?  Recommendation on cartridge out of a short barrel.  I was looking at 30-30, .35 REM, 7mm-08 or even .308.
> 
> I will want a scope, 14” barrel (+/-). Have never shot one so I am a complete rookie at this.  I am thinking about adding a pistol brace to it.  I will be shooting it from a climber.


You ain't doing 7-08 or .308 win in a contender.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 6, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> You ain't doing 7-08 or .308 win in a contender.


Yea, I realize that now.  I saw a picture of an encore pistol and thought it was a Contender.  Now I think I know the difference... like I said new to this entire idea.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 6, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Yea, I realize that now.  I saw a picture of an encore pistol and thought it was a Contender.  Now I think I know the difference... like I said new to this entire idea.


The Encore is the way to go, IMO.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2021)

I have hunted with a Contender for quite a while and killed a bunch of deer with it. This was a 14" but did not like the way it handled and cut it to 10". It is 7-30 Waters and it bucks a little when you shoot it but it is not bad. If I can get any kind of a rest, I am good to 100 yards!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have an encore in 7/08 and like someone else said- if I have a rest it is deadly to 100 yards.  My farthest kill is 125 yards so far


----------



## Lonegle57 (Mar 7, 2021)

My first handgun was a Contender. Got bored hunting with a rifle and have carried a handgun for years. In the Contender rifle caliber wise, my favorite is the 35 Remington, a sledge hammer on deer. The 30-30 is good as well, especially if you reload and use a pointed bullet. Think my Contender count is now around 20.
 The Encore will handle the 7mm-08, 308 and more. Have the 7-08,308, 30-06,270,
243 and 22-250 in handguns. Most have a muzzle brake of one form or another to help with recoil. 
 The majority of my hunting handguns are scoped, a few with red dots. The scopes for most are handgun scopes aka long eye relief, some are scout rifle scopes which still give eye relief so the scope doesnt end up in your forehead.
  Hearing protection is a must. Cant hear much out of left ear for being dumb when younger.
  Pic below is my Christmas season ornaments, lol.


----------



## THE HATCHET MAN (Mar 7, 2021)

If I shoot a rifle cartridge I want a rifle to shoot it out of. Same way with a pistol cartridge.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a contender in 6.8 spc 
Encore in 7/08
Smith model 29 .44mag

Rifle rounds get soaked up pretty good by the hefty encore frame. A 6.5creedmoor with a 120gr load can get right at 3000fps out of a 15in barrel. I’ve seen some guys with pronghorn/mule deer shot at 200/300yds with it.


----------



## gemihur (Mar 14, 2021)

7-30 Waters, you won't regret your choice of chambering

When you get bored, shoot a bigger bore!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2021)

7-30 Waters is an awesome Contender choice!
7mm based on 30-30 case.


----------



## gemihur (Mar 14, 2021)

The contender platform allows you to explore a wide range of wildcat chamberings.
I have learned a heck of a lot about brass and bullets since I started loading for it.
After you've hunted long enough, you'll arrive at the same conclusion that I have,
The first shot is the most important one and if you do it correctly, *you're done*.


----------



## rwg (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been hunting with Contenders and Encores for a very long time. In the Contender, I've taken deer with 35 Rem. 7-30 Waters Improved, 375 JDJ, and 45-70. All worked well ranges from 25 yards to 150 yards. With the Encore only have used two calibers 7-08 and 338 Win Mag. Ranges out to a bit beyond 200 yards.  I have taken more with the 338 than any other barrel. All these are pistol-length barrels. My two favorite scopes are the Burris 2x7 and the Bushnell 2x6 Elite. The Bushnell Elite handles recoil as well as any scope I've ever used. The Leupold 2.5x8 is excellent also.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 16, 2021)

These are some of my contenders, and a few of their friends from older pictures.
I really like the .357 maximum.
It’s basically the rimmed version of the .350 legend.
It’s an efficient cartridge that is easy to load for. It performs well out to 125 yds or so. And it is very manageable to shoot. My favorite is the silver 10” one.
It’s really a coating that TC used for a couple years. Kind of like cericote.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 16, 2021)

The top center in the second photo is the .357 max.
It’s topped with a red dot and has Pachmyr furniture.
But last year I carried a 460 S&W revolver just because it’s fun to shoot too.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lilly001 said:


> These are some of my contenders, and a few of their friends from older pictures.
> I really like the .357 maximum.
> It’s basically the rimmed version of the .350 legend.
> It’s an efficient cartridge that is easy to load for. It performs well out to 125 yds or so. And it is very manageable to shoot. My favorite is the silver 10” one.
> It’s really a coating that TC used for a couple years. Kind of like cericote.


Great collection... thanks for sharing.  I am definitely looking for one.  I don’t reload so I gotta have a factory round, and prefer something with Lots of factory loadings.  I am trying to find a used one.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 6, 2021)

I second the 2x scope replaced my 4x it was too difficult to get on target.  It's not a first choice weapon for 300+ yd shots so you don't need all the magnification.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 6, 2021)

This is a 6.5jdj with factory walnut hand sanded to fit hands.
I don’t recommend Thompson center contender or encore because you start buying 15 leupolds mounts cases holsters and barrels and bullets and moulds for all of em. It aint ended yet either.
Then you gotta reload them.
I’ve shot one or two deer with it.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 7, 2021)

THE HATCHET MAN said:


> If I shoot a rifle cartridge I want a rifle to shoot it out of. Same way with a pistol cartridge.


Pfffft that aint no fun.


----------



## gemihur (Apr 7, 2021)

It is absolutely a ton-of-fun
right around 2000 ft/lb


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 7, 2021)

gemihur said:


> It is absolutely a ton-of-fun
> right around 2000 ft/lb
> View attachment 1075740


What caliber? Looks like a 444 Marlin. I had one of those.


----------



## GregoryB. (Apr 11, 2021)

I shoot 35 Remington in a 14in barrel with a red dot scope. I have had both wrist surgically repaired multiple times and the 200gr CoreLokt bullets are no problem.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 12, 2021)

Where I grew up, New York State, you were not allowed to hunt deer with a modern centerfire rifle.  That was considered too dangerous due to the range of the bullet if it were launched in the air and didn't hit anything along the way. 
However you could hunt with a handgun chambered for a modern rifle cartridge plenty of guys had Thompson center contender's and Remington XP 100 pistols with good scopes that could reach out and punch a Deer's ticket at 200 yards.

I myself had a Contender with a 30-30 rifle barrel. But I never got around to putting a scope on it. I  got it cheap, kept it for a dozen years, fired it a few times with open sights, and then sold it.

Based on how well it penetrated wood, and busted up clumps of dirt, I think it would work for deer hunting at whatever distance you could keep all your shots in a 6 inch group.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 12, 2021)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Where I grew up, New York State, you were not allowed to hunt deer with a modern centerfire rifle.  That was considered too dangerous due to the range of the bullet if it were launched in the air and didn't hit anything along the way.
> However you could hunt with a handgun chambered for a modern rifle cartridge plenty of guys had Thompson center contender's and Remington XP 100 pistols with good scopes that could reach out and punch a Deer's ticket at 200 yards.
> 
> I myself had a Contender with a 30-30 rifle barrel. But I never got around to putting a scope on it. I  got it cheap, kept it for a dozen years, fired it a few times with open sights, and then sold it.
> ...



You must have been in Western NY as I was. The "flat lands." I don't know if the 30-30 would have been legal in the Contender pistol because the minimum caliber was .35. I hunted deer with a .41 and .357. I had a 14 inch 444 Marlin Contender I took to the mountains.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2021)

I bought my TC Encore for this coming deer season.  I decided to go with a 15” .308 Pro Hunter.  I got the pistol a couple of weeks ago and shot it yesterday.  I shot about 45 rounds through it, I really wanted to get the feel for the pistol.  I like it.  My accurancy wasn’t very good, but I will attribute it to my lack of optics and failing vision. Recoil was fine, not that I want much more, but I shot it with confidence and even shot it with one hand.  

My overall impressions of the shooting session are that the pistol is long and heavy.  I guess that is good in regards to recoil. I really don’t want more weight (And I still have to add a scope).  If I where hunting in a box stand or a blind I would really like the pistol as is, but because I am an exclusive summit climber Hunter, I am considering another barrel in either .44Mag or .30-30 Win, in part, because I already own guns in these chamberings (I don’t need more) plus, I will use factory ammo.  I also a want to try a handier - lighter shorter barrel.  

I want to thank everyone who so far have offered advice towards killing deer with a pistol .  I do have a few more questions.  

In regards to scopes I have decide to buy the Leopold.  But I have several questions.  Is it really necessary to put more than two set of rings on the rail/scope?  what are your recommendations / considerations in buying attaching rings?    

What considerations for mount/rail?  i guess I gotta remove the rear sight to attach a mount, and that doesn’t seem like much “purchase” and security of the mount.  (Not sure I am using the right words) do you guys add a screw into the barrel to provide more strengthening of the mount?  I was kinda expecting some predrilled mounting screws.

I really like the picatinny rail system and would prefer to go that route unless you guys can argue against that.

I am also wondering about a sling and / holster.  What do you guys use and why?

any other recommendations I would appreciate.  

thanks again
harry


----------



## rosewood (May 20, 2021)

I have a pretty good collection of Encores and Contenders with various barrels.  I have the .270 15" in the Encore and it is a handful for sure, extremely loud and you need ear pros to hunt with it.  I do recommend some lighter bullets in that .308, maybe one of the 125 lite recoil loads??  I really like the 7-30 waters in the Contender but, you don't handload.  You might want to go with a 44mag barrel in that Encore frame.  That was the first one that I bought and it shoots about 1.25 MOA with the 12" barrel.  I tried a 44 mag contender and it was too much recoil, that weight difference makes a difference.  The 357 max and or 357 magnum is a real good cartridge in the contender/G2 platform.

Just a note, if you were to buy a 357 max barrel, you can shoot 357 mag and 38 spcl through it.  Not necessary to handload.

The Contender was the original TC pistol.  It is sized and rated for basically pistol cartridges and lower pressure rifle cartridges.  Later, they came out with the Encore which was built to handle rifle cartridges.  Then TC came out with the G2 (contender) which looks dang near identical to the Encore to the untrained eye, but it is size and weight of the original Contender.  It functions just like the Encore and you can decock it without having to reset the trigger like you have to do with Contender.  The G2 and Contender barrels are interchangeable but sometimes require fitting of the locking bolts.  The Encore and Contender barrels are NOT interchangeable.  The contender has a better trigger than the G2 and I prefer contender at the range and the G2 for woods.

As for using 3 scope rings, I don't think that is necessary on most cartridges and you are probably fine with 2 with the .308.  Where I found it necessary was with sharp/heavy recoiling cartridges.  I.E. 460 magnum, 454 casull and the like.

Found a seller on ebay that has shoulder holster for the Encore and Contender.  The one I use has a single sling that goes across my chest and a flap that covers the grip of the gun.

Not the one I have, but very similar.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/350832889693?epid=1263577596&hash=item51af450f5d:g:PiwAAOSw0HVWFDad

If you were to order a set of Pachmayr grips and foregrip, they have sling swivel studs built in.  I prefer just using the holster myself.

Yes, you remove the rear sight to mount a scope base.  Remove the elevation screw and flip up the site, (don't lose the spring).  Baggies are ideal for storing the site and screws.  There are 4 mounting holes on the barrel for the scope base.  Several companies make bases from Weaver to Nikon.  I prefer the more solid built base over the weavers, they are flat on top instead of having the channel the weavers have.  Hard to describe, but there is a noticeable difference in the amount of material.  They do tend to cost more.

Rosewood


----------



## gemihur (May 30, 2021)

Bog pod https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1020679224?pid=451116


----------



## LTFDretired (May 31, 2021)

I dont have a ML handgun. I do have a Remington 700ML and a CVA ML. The best suggestion I have for whatever you decide is to get a good scope. Save if you have to. I have Leupold ML scopes on the ML’s. Deep woods or reaching out now that ML can go a good distance these days the scope is critical imho. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 1, 2021)

I got a .44 Mag barrel.  I am gonna try it out.  I have a couple different optics to try.  I will keep you posted.  I have not shot the 44 yet... later this week.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 1, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I got a .44 Mag barrel.  I am gonna try it out.  I have a couple different optics to try.  I will keep you posted.  I have shot the 44 yet... later this week.View attachment 1083238


240 grain with a healthy dose of h110/296 will give u great accuracy.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 2, 2021)

I need to find some 240gr JSP bullets so I can load up my 44 Mag Contender. Just got a fresh can of H110. I use a small red dot sight on mine.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 4, 2021)

Low Leupold rings.  With a Burris Scout Scope.  Gonna shoot it Monday. I am pretty sure from my summit climber I will like it better than the 308.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 4, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Low Leupold rings.  With a Burris Scout Scope.  Gonna shoot it Monday. I am pretty sure from my summit climber I will like it better than the 308.View attachment 1083619


I suspect you will and the 44 mag will be more than sufficient for handgun hunting ranges.  I may shoot from 200-500 yards at the range with the rifle cartridges in the TC, but sure ain't gonna shoot no critter with it.  

Rosewood


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 4, 2021)

rosewood said:


> I suspect you will and the 44 mag will be more than sufficient for handgun hunting ranges.  I may shoot from 200-500 yards at the range with the rifle cartridges in the TC, but sure ain't gonna shoot no critter with it.
> 
> Rosewood


Thanks Rosewood.  I am not gonna take the Encore in areas where I will have long shots.  My club is putting limits to where we can drive motorized vehicles, which means for me - some long hikes, or possibly bike rides.  I really want the pistol to easily/safely, carry during dark bike rides or long fast walks into the deep bottoms.  I plan on short shots well within 100 yards (Due to terrain and vegetation).  That was the motivation to get into pistols.  I have a bullberry 10” barrel on order in 30-30, but he could not guarantee a deer season ready, so I found this factory .44 mag barrel to give me an option.  

i really want to shoot the Encore a lot in the next few months.  I have a lot of .44 mag in my cave, so that is not a problem.  I want to get the familiarization over with well before the season.

but who knows, I might really like it and hang my rifles up permanently?


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jun 5, 2021)

Harry, is there room for your thumb to cock/uncock the hammer with those low rings? With gloves on?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 5, 2021)

Seminole Wind said:


> Harry, is there room for your thumb to cock/uncock the hammer with those low rings? With gloves on?


Good point, that is gonna be tight.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 5, 2021)

Seminole Wind said:


> Harry, is there room for your thumb to cock/uncock the hammer with those low rings? With gloves on?


No not really.  I have not been wearing gloves... should I be?

I can do it without gloves, but I need to get one of the extension things.  I found one specifically made for TC Encore but it was over $30 bucks... does anyone know of a cheaper option that will fit the wide hammer on the encore?

I shot the pistol today and the 44 is much easier to control than the 308 (no surprise there).  I did pretty well, the range I was on was only 65 yards. I still need to practice.  I am wondering how you guys are shooting the pistol?  Are you wearing two gloves?  Where is your support hand?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 5, 2021)

I think he meant cold weather gloves in winter.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 6, 2021)

Hammer extensions sometimes cause misfires.  The extra weight may slow down the hammer.  May not be an issue,  but something to consider.   Also, it will likely leave a mark on the hammer if u ever take it off.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 6, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Hammer extensions sometimes cause misfires.  The extra weight may slow down the hammer.  May not be an issue,  but something to consider.   Also, it will likely leave a mark on the hammer if u ever take it off.


I really didn’t have a problem cocking it.  But I could see a potential problem lowering the hammer in a hunting situation.  My thumb does get in the way of the scope when lowering.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 6, 2021)

Another issue I noticed was that the trigger is a little heavy for my liking.  Does anyone have experience with lightening the trigger#?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 6, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Another issue I noticed was that the trigger is a little heavy for my liking.  Does anyone have experience with lightening the trigger#?


There is a kit with instructions made my Mike bellm.  Does make a difference.  Do a search for encore trigger kit.  Installing it can be challenging.  If u are good with your hands go for it.  If u have 2 left thumbs, might better let gunsmith do it.  You have to hold your mouth just right to get everything back in the frame.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 7, 2021)

I will try it
looks like just replace the springs?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 7, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I will try it
> looks like just replace the springs?


Yes and some light polishing.  Bellm has some pretty good instruction sheets with pictures to help and there is probably a youtube video on it somewhere.  Only thing is, if you were to ever send it to TC/S&W for warranty work, they put the factory springs back in, ask me how I know..

Rosewood


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok - another thing... after I installed the 44barrel I notice that the forearm was a little loose even after I ensured screws where properly torqued.  After 40 rounds of 44mag the forearm is noticeably looser.  Do I have the wrong forearm?  Is there a difference between a 308 and 44 forearm.  My research says they are the same.  Am I supposed to us different screws?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 7, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Ok - another thing... after I installed the 44barrel I notice that the forearm was a little loose even after I ensured screws where properly torqued.  After 40 rounds of 44mag the forearm is noticeably looser.  Do I have the wrong forearm?  Is there a difference between a 308 and 44 forearm.  My research says they are the same.  Am I supposed to us different screws?



I haven't ran into that.  I use the same forearm.  You may have overtightened the screws and collapsed part of the forearm where the screws seat.  You can install some washers on the screws.  Also, you can place the washers between the forearm and barrel for a pseudo free float which some folks do to aid in accuracy.  I think the front and back screw are different lengths on some forearms.

Rosewood


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok, I added a couple of washers under the forearm.  Much better now.  I got a bellm trigger kit and a hammer extension.  Gonna install this weekend and shoot next week... more to follow.


----------



## Buckhead (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a 10” bull .44 mag barrel for my Contender.  With typical 240 gr factory loads, kicks a bit.  Only an issue at the range, unnoticeable while hunting.  I have a Rynite grip and forend, thinking of switching to Pachmyer.  In a Contender or Encore, you get carbine velo.  Different animal than a .44 mag revolver.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 13, 2021)

I am really excited because I just finished installing Bellm’s deluxe spring kit.  I really struggled with it at first.  But I finally figured it out and now I could probably install one in about 20 minutes.  (Minus polish)

I don’t have a way to measure where the trigger breaks, but it is definitely a huge difference.  I am so excited to shoot it.  My guess it is closer to two# than three #.  And it is crisp.  I greased it up and it feels real good - I am very happy.

While I was disassembling it I realized that I could reposition the hammer spur at a 45 degree angle so that I can operate the cocking and decocking with the factory hammer under the low mounted scope. 

I learned so much installing the trigger kit!  Thank you for the suggestions.

I took a picture below of what I did with the hammer.  I hope it will help with the understanding of what I did.  No need for a hammer extension.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jun 13, 2021)

Good job on figuring this gun out on your own. Half the fun is making the gun "yours".


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jun 13, 2021)

I have hunted with handguns a bunch ,for a decade or so almost exclusively. Like one eye I used a contender in 30-30 with good success. I found it controllable and effective. The biggest issue I had with the contender was carrying the thing. Tried sling without sling but never went with a holster because of the sheer size of the contender with scope. I eventually went back to my revolvers. In some ways I miss the contender it was accurate and paired with the 30-30 it was appropriate. Good luck in your adventure!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

I was warned by Thompson Center not to use a hammer extension.
 I had to send mine back to the factory with a broken spring. They said the sideways torque from the heavy recoil will break the spring.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

Next up for you... RIFLE cartridge!


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Next up for you... RIFLE cartridge!


Yes I have a 30-30 barrel on the way...

Will it recoil about the same as the .44?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

^ May I suggest hot handloads with a 125g Ballistic Tip ... ?


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> ^ May I suggest hot handloads with a 125g Ballistic Tip ... ?


i don’t reload... I have a whole mess of 30-30 for target shooting, but need to learn about factory loaded 30-30 that would be best on deer.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

I haven't seen a factory load lighter than 150 grain round nose (meant to expand at 30/30 rifle velocity). The velocity loss from a shorter barrel ( I would suggest 14" min.) warrants a lighter bullet and faster powder. The extra frangibility of the Btip is useful here (verses spitting them out at magnum rifle speeds). There are plenty of custom ammo makers around to help you out...
Ga  Arms in Villa Rica...
I think @BriarPatch99 knows a guy...


----------



## rosewood (Jun 13, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I am really excited because I just finished installing Bellm’s deluxe spring kit.  I really struggled with it at first.  But I finally figured it out and now I could probably install one in about 20 minutes.  (Minus polish)
> 
> I don’t have a way to measure where the trigger breaks, but it is definitely a huge difference.  I am so excited to shoot it.  My guess it is closer to two# than three #.  And it is crisp.  I greased it up and it feels real good - I am very happy.
> 
> ...


I forgot about those new pro hunter frames, the swing hammer eliminates the need for a hammer extension.  U should send it back.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 13, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Yes I have a 30-30 barrel on the way...
> 
> Will it recoil about the same as the .44?


Aftermarket?  I didn't think tc made the 3030 for the encore, only contender??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Yes I have a 30-30 barrel on the way...
> 
> Will it recoil about the same as the .44?


 I think the recoil will be smaller but 'sharper'.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Jun 13, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> i don’t reload... I have a whole mess of 30-30 for target shooting, but need to learn about factory loaded 30-30 that would be best on deer.


There is a 125gr hollow point that is great on deer. Out of a stand will be very effective. Should recoil a bit less as well.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 13, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Aftermarket?  I didn't think tc made the 3030 for the encore, only contender??


I order one from Mr.Bullberry.  He is making a special one.  He couldn't guarantee it before deer season, so I found the .44mag for a decent price - so I got it just in case.  I hope to use the 30-30 for deer


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Jun 13, 2021)

I also have Troy at Bullberry making me two barrels for a contender, one is a 12 in. 30-30 with compensator and 12 in. 223. I have a armory alloy frame and 44 mag barrel that I am sending to him to redo the bushing so it will except stander contender barrels. He got my order in Feb. and hope to get all back before deer season.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jun 14, 2021)

Harry, since you are getting a custom 30-30 barrel made, you could consider having a muzzle brake included, if you haven't done so already.  Brakes make rifle-caliber handguns much more enjoyable to shoot, but there is a downside with increased  muzzle blast. I wear electronic earmuffs while hunting to preserve what hearing I have left.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 14, 2021)

this is the YouTube that was the most helpful for me... disassemble, install and reassemble the Bellm spring kit.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 15, 2021)

I





rosewood said:


> Yes and some light polishing.  Bellm has some pretty good instruction sheets with pictures to help and there is probably a youtube video on it somewhere.  Only thing is, if you were to ever send it to TC/S&W for warranty work, they put the factory springs back in, ask me how I know..
> 
> Rosewood


In regards to the Bellm kit. I did not get the written instructions with the kit.  I just got a small bag with parts (springs).  I later saw that I could have bought a binder / instructions.  I wish that I had gotten the written instruction booklet.  I did find several you-tubes that discussed the topic.  Above I posted the one that helped me the most.

One kit offers a little plastic pin that helps in reinstalling the most difficult parts.  I used a broken toothpick and it worked fine for me, it was much simplified once I implemented the technique.  

Actually once I used the toothpick it was quite simple.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 15, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I
> In regards to the Bellm kit. I did not get the written instructions with the kit.  I just got a small bag with parts (springs).  I later saw that I could have bought a binder / instructions.  I wish that I had gotten the written instruction booklet.  I did find several you-tubes that discussed the topic.  Above I posted the one that helped me the most.
> 
> One kit offers a little plastic pin that helps in reinstalling the most difficult parts.  I used a broken toothpick and it worked fine for me, it was much simplified once I implemented the technique.
> ...


Now that I think about it, I downloaded the instructions and printed them out.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2021)

My Encore has a mushy trigger. I'm sure that kit will help but I don't have the pro hunter. Just the regular original Encore. Will that kit work on my unit?
 If it does I could see getting a pistol barrel and grip for it.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 15, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> My Encore has a mushy trigger. I'm sure that kit will help but I don't have the pro hunter. Just the regular original Encore. Will that kit work on my unit?
> If it does I could see getting a pistol barrel and grip for it.


The internals are the same.  The pro-hunter just has the swing hammer which you could install in yours if TC will sell you one.  Mine is not a pro-hunter.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 16, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Yes I have a 30-30 barrel on the way...
> 
> Will it recoil about the same as the .44?




I found that the 44 magnum, 10 inch barrel, using 240 gr. bullets,  would recoil slightly more (just enough to notice) compared to the .30-30 barrel shooting 150 grain soft-points. 

I'd be very happy hunting deer with the .44 magnum barrel out to whatever distance I could accurately estimate bullet drop and put all my shots in a 6 inch circle.

But the flatter 100+ yd. trajectory of the 30-30 cartridge, even from a ten inch barrel, would probably give me the edge at longer ranges. Especially if I'm not using a rangefinder and don't have a drop table memorized.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 17, 2021)

Two days ago I shot the 44 magnum about 40 rounds.  The recoil is so much easier to handle over the 308.  In this regard, I am moving in the right direction to my goal of being able to shoot from an unsupported firing position while in a climber.  

I am starting to realize that firing this pistol unsupported is gonna be harder than I thought.  I am so glad that I was able to reduce the trigger.  That was / is a game changer for me. I am much more capable.  

But the magnification is a double edged sword.  You can see the target easier, but every little shake is magnified 10x then that of a rifle.  

Luckily most of my shots will be somewhat supported by my body, the tree, or rail.  But I am not so naive to expect that the game will present the most desired shot.  I want to be a competent from any angle of approach.

I am currently using a scout rifle scope (over a traditional pistol scope), it gives me a shorter eye relief and I can bend my elbows more for more support from a climber.  It will also reduce movement while positioning for a shot.   I have not felt any need to worry about injury from scope to head recoil. 

My next question to you guys, is how do you shoot?  Where is your support hand?  How much bend do you have in your elbows?  

I have been experimenting with support hand far forward with thumb wrapped over barrel. Very solid and recoil is minimized.

The other is support hand over scope and either lifting or pushing downward for aiming.  It might sound sketchy, but I seem to be hitting fine, but recoil is more intense.

Any tips on shooting are appreciated


----------



## rosewood (Jun 17, 2021)

Lowest power setting is best.  I cannot hold them steady enough off hand.  I have to rest on something for sure.  My primary stand, I built a rail on it and put a narrow platform on the front.  I then use my poncho that I keep in my backpack for a shooting rest.  Works quite nicely.  That same poncho is used for resting rifles and crossbows.

Other thought, if you are shooting at "bow" ranges, maybe go with a red dot over a scope.  So much easier to aim.

Rosewood


----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 17, 2021)

Today I decided to take the scope off the pistol and attach an old military Aimpoint that I had (rosewood recommendation). As I was preparing to loosen the scope rings I realized that the forward scope ring was completely loose… which explains why towards the end of my range session my accuracy was failing, and I was kinda frustrated and quit shooting on a low note.   I figuared that I was fatigued and my endurance was the problem.  That said, I remember thinking I wasn’t tired and was having fun shooting the 240gr factory loads.  So realizing that it was most likely equipment issue gave me some relief.

Another lesson learned with the Encore.  Check your mounts often.  I am now considering the addition of another ring.  I think I have room on the back side.

I am learning a lot with this scoped pistol thing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 17, 2021)

While the ring screws are under their maximum torque at the end of the stroke, I like to tap on the back of Allen wrench sharply with a small brass hammer. This helps seat the threads together. I've  never used loctite for this application and have never had a problem while shooting calibers such as 30-30, 35rem, and 44mag...


----------



## rosewood (Jun 17, 2021)

I always use loctite on my scope base and torque to proper specs myself.  I wouldn't worry about a 3rd ring with a 44 mag.  However, on things like 460 S&W and 454, the 3rd ring is helpful.  I also verify scope base torque when I purchase a new gun, don't trust whoever mounted them if it wasn't me.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jun 17, 2021)

I typically develop loads with the scope and using max power at the range for precision, but either hunt on low power or use a red dot for field conditions when I can't hold it steady like at gun range.

Rosewood


----------

